# Inverewe Gardens CCC



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

We went for a walk from the campsite today along the road to Cove.

I took this picture looking back towards the campsite which is slightly left of centre. There is still snow on the mountains behind.

What a beautiful location for a campsite 










Regards

Dean


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

So why not add a review to the MHF database entry for the site <<HERE>>?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean

Great lets have more.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Beautiful area.
Super site.
Visited many years ago, the salmon moving upstream to spawn were clearly visible from the road bridge over the river
Did you visit Inverewe Gardens? Very interesting gardens where I took a cutting from a fuchsia plant and the plant is still flourishing 20 years on.

Clive


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

gaspode said:


> So why not add a review to the MHF database entry for the site <<HERE>>?


I could do Gaspode but my views may be biased as my wife and I are going to this years Holiday site assistants 8O

That being said it is a beautiful location and well worth the drive up here. Good facilities and plenty to do in the area.

The sunsets are spectacular and get better as the season goes on :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

BAH HUMBUG!! The photo's are of somwhere else,and garden centres are losing money to roaming horticultural vandals as mentioned above!!


Really,thank you for the wonderfull pictures,wish you well and by the sounds of all the other posts,its a must visit area,keep them coming,at least you know one "Hedge trimmer".lol.
Jented


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Dean

Do you know if the loch across from the site is suitable/calm enough for kayaking on?

Is there a suitable place to launch said kayak?

Thanks


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi HezBez

Yes you can launch a Kayak but there is no boat ramp. The Loch is very sheltered - so much so that they grow palm trees at Inverewe gardens.

P&L


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a nice little (ad-hoc ?) site on the road from Poolewe to Cove. Not sure on costs, but there is a sign on the gate. Proceeds (I think) go to the school opposite.
Nice area, been there a few times both camping and to a NATO site on the road north to do some work.

HezBez, if you follow the same road there are a couple of places that you could launch a Kayak. Not sure if there are any slip charges.
Also if you go back to Poolewe and look on the north side of the river bridge you will see a road on the right. Follow this and you could carry the kayaks into the river there. Only a short paddle and you are then in Loch Ewe.
And last but not least you could always beach launch in front of the Inverewe site !, beach is pebbles but not too slippy.
One thing I would say is that if winds are from the West, be very cautious as there can be deceptive seas running in the loch.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Hezbez,

I think Martin and Peter have given you the best information above. We did have a kayaker (is this a word?!) the other day as rightly said you can launch from just in front of the site.

Also, we had a group of lads in last night who had spent the night on an island in the middle of Loch Maree having canoed there.

I think the site Martin mentioned is called Firemore Sands, along the road out to Cove. The winds can be ferocious so bear in mind Martin's caution - very deep in places!

Good luck on wherever you decide to stay - you can't really go wrong round here


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Quick question. Are CCC sites open to infidel non members like me :?: 

IE Drive & Arrive :?: 

TIA Dave.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

davesport said:


> Quick question. Are CCC sites open to infidel non members like me :?:
> 
> IE Drive & Arrive :?:
> 
> TIA Dave.


Hi Dave,

Of course they are :wink:

A high percentage of people who stay on this site are as you state Drive & Arrive  As it on a route that attracts a lot who are touring around. The term is 'Off Roaders' 

To give an example, today we had 3 that booked in advance but we had an additional 5 off roaders 

One thing to bear in mind though if you do not book and that is that you may miss out if the site is full during high season.

Regards

Dean


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention, If you drive down the road to/past Cove, the road ends in a small carpark and you will see a path going up to the top of a small hill.
On the top is one of a few memorials to the 'Russian convoy' ships and sailors that used to start the run from Loch Ewe. There is also a site at Drumchork ? heading North which has a good desription of what used to go on in the area during the last war. Again good small carpark but watch it if you are over 7 metres. Also the remains of A/A gun there.
On the way to Drumchork you will also pass a fueling dump used during the war and still used occassionally now.

BTW, did like the Inverewe site and hope to get back this year though probably near the end of season.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------

